# Started two batches today with two different flavors



## olusteebus (Apr 26, 2013)

I started two 5 gallon batches of easy peasy day before yesterday. Here is what I have done thus far

added one bottle of realemon to both

Added 5 cans of welches white grape and peach concentrate to one

Added 3 jars of smuckers blackberry jam and 2 cans of concord grape juice concentrate - frozen

After doing that I had an sg of 

1.025 for the blackberry

1.020 for the white grape

Added sugar to both to get to 

1.09 for the blackberry
1.085 for the white grape

Added yeast yesterday. I will add the a second bottle at about 1.060

Since I have not seen this variation, I thought I would keep this post to let you know how it is. I am not sure what sg I want to end with.

I am thinking about .99 for both but I may go as high as 1.005 or 1.010


----------



## oldwhiskers (Apr 26, 2013)

Sounds interesting on the blackberry.


----------



## olusteebus (May 3, 2013)

I was thinking that it was taking these batches forever to ferment down but now I realize it has only been a week. I am too anxious.

The white grape is now below 1 and I will rack and stabilize today.

The blackberry was at 1.005yesterday.

finally I get a wine smell from both. Up until now there was very little odor but now both smell very good, especially the white.

Both are still fermenting, the white a little and the red pretty heavy. Should I let it ferment on down or stabilize after they are below 1.000?


----------



## dangerdave (May 3, 2013)

I am to the point where I let mine ferment completely dry before I stabilize. I leave them sit, unstirred, for a few days after they drop below 1.000. It helps with clearing, as more stuff drops to the bottom of the primary.

These sound great! I need to get some more pee started right away. Summer is fast approaching!


----------



## olusteebus (May 3, 2013)

thanks, I will do that


----------



## olusteebus (May 4, 2013)

I racked the white grape and peach today. I put my brake bleeder vacuum to it, got it up to 15, it foamed up real quick for about 2 seconds and then there was only large bubbles. 

I let it rest and tried it again and again only got large bubbles.

It sure degassed awfully quick.

Gonna put my muddy water (bentonite) in it tomorrow. Actually, it is muddy wine as I used that instead of water.


----------



## olusteebus (May 19, 2013)

Neither fermented completely dry. One at .998 and the other at 1.000. I stabilized them. Sweetened both today. The white grape/peach got one can of white grape peach. The concord/blackberry got 2 cans of concord. The white grape/peach is at 1.01 and the concord bb is at 1.006.

Both have a ways to go but I taste real promise in the white grape/peach.


----------



## Winofarmer (Aug 15, 2013)

How did this turn out ??? I am looking for suggestions on some differant flavors to try...


----------



## olusteebus (Aug 18, 2013)

Winofarmer said:


> How did this turn out ??? I am looking for suggestions on some differant flavors to try...



Funny you ask today. I had an accident cleaning my wine area and two carboys hit and broke the one with the White grape peach. 

The blackberry has been bottled but does not taste good at all. Although it is about 2 months old, I think it has so much acid - lemon and blackberry- maybe it is a little young.

I am thinking of getting some Alexanders Riesling concentrate (two cans) and mixing with 2 to 5 cans of the white grape peach concentrate. 

I am hesitant to go with 5 cans of the frozen concentrate but I want to make sure that the wine has body as 2 cans of Alexanders in a 5 gallon batch is weak by itself as I understand it. Riesling does not have the body of a chardonnay so perhaps 3 cans will do it.

Of course I could buy a riesling kit but I had a great success with 2 cans of Alexanders Cabernet along with 5 jars of blackberry jam. It was excellent.


----------

